# FS: Few Corals (Wall Hammer, Frogspawn, Bubble, Acan, Kenyan Tree, Polyp, etc.)



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

All sold thx


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Kenya Tree not a carnation


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

skabooya said:


> Kenya Tree not a carnation


There you go! I was trying to think of what it is lol. Thanks!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Id grab that acan in a heartbeat wish I was closer. Ley me know if your travelling east at all


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> Id grab that acan in a heartbeat wish I was closer. Ley me know if your travelling east at all


Not going east anytime soon unless I start fishing!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

50 is a really good deal.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry when I wrote $50 for everything, its for the first 3 items only.

I have since posted the brain and bubble. $150 for all 5 pieces.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Brain coral sold.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Prices lowered.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## aerialmaneuversstu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi, do you still have the green bubble coral


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

aerialmaneuversstu said:


> Hi, do you still have the green bubble coral


I still have the green bubble for sale.

Also added. Wall Hammer / Frogspawn 6 heads.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Acan sold.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hammer sold.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold. Thanks.


----------

